# The Queenstons-Figurehead



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

I just bought the album from Renard's website. (I'm sure lots of you know who he is already.)

So, anyone else buy it? Thoughts? Opinions? You think I'm an idiot for liking his music? 

Here is the link to it: http://music.lapfoxtrax.com/album/figurehead

I, personally, have been waiting for this album to come out all month. I bought it for myself as an early birthday present, because I fell in love with the song 'Figurehead' the first time I saw it on his youtube page.

It includes 43 files total, including concept art for his cover and an HD promo video. All for a abysmal amount of money. It's insane.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 16, 2010)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Renard, the overrated furry musician? His old stuff was good....



As i ask around, I see that a lot of people think he's overrated, but I like it and I thought he deserves some more credit for what he does. 

And, hell, he endorses piracy, so he doesn't really care whether you actually buy it or not. I think that means he's either a genius at this or, bat-shit insane. 

(...probably the latter...)


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hehe, wanted to edit my post quick to avoid being rude, but now I got quoted...oh well. Yeah, I will have to browse around more for the new music. Maybe I just clicked on songs that I didn't like (noisy stuff).


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Hehe, wanted to edit my post quick to avoid being rude, but now I got quoted...oh well. Yeah, I will have to browse around more for the new music. Maybe I just clicked on songs that I didn't like (noisy stuff).



Personally he either has great music, or complete and utter sh*t. 

Some stuff: http://soundcloud.com/queenston/aurastys-prehensile-spine-disorder

He should never release to the public, but I implore you to at least give the song 'Figurehead' a listen, I enjoyed it a lot.



I would edit your post in my response, but I feel that a lot of people feel that way, and I don't really think any less of people who do. I accept your opinion, and I think it's valuable information. 

If this gets a overall negative response, I'll probably bring this all up once in a blue moon if ever at all.


----------

